# What the current exchange rate means for SA vapers...



## CloudmanJHB (12/1/16)

With the current absolutely shocking state of our Rand, currently R16.91 to the dollar as of typing this thread, I suspect that we as the vaping community can expect to see a overall hike in all things vape.

I do not see things changing in the short term and suspect things could get worse before they get better 

With the recent depletion of stock across all vendors over the December period, i suspect the price increases on all hardware and juices will start reflecting soon.

Does anyone know what the import tax is on vaporizer hardware and will this go up as well ?

Keen to hear your thoughts fellow forumites...


----------



## Stosta (12/1/16)

This really bums me out, and not just from a vaping perspective, but I'm now 30% poorer than I was this time last year in terms of earning power.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (12/1/16)

Stosta said:


> This really bums me out, and not just from a vaping perspective, but I'm now 30% poorer than I was this time last year in terms of earning power.



Agree completely, this is a financial drain across everything ! Sorry never meant to dampen spirits


----------



## Petrus (12/1/16)

All I can see is a big NO NO for Origen Little 16 Attys, and my Reo's worth more than my Kruger Rands.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (12/1/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Agree completely, this is a financial drain across everything ! Sorry never meant to dampen spirits


Haha! Thanks, but I actually saw the state of the dollar before your post, so was already bummed out!


----------



## SAVapeGear (12/1/16)

This is a huge impact on all import.I suggest stocking up now.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Cespian (12/1/16)

My 2 cents:

As mentioned on another thread, nicotine products will borne a 40% surcharge, and so will cotton. If memory serves me correctly, a 20% duty fee will apply to electronics, if huge bulk of electronics are ordered I think it might need to be regulated by ICASA hence even longer lead times and additional costs. 

Tanks and drippers should slip through Customs as easy as a Nigerian slips through the border.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashley A (12/1/16)

It means no Fasttech orders for me until things get better

Oh, and the rest of the above stuff as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KlutcH (12/1/16)

It means I am not going to Mauritius anymore :'(


----------



## gertvanjoe (12/1/16)

Scary thoughts .... even worst is some guy at work had a flip when I told him the rand was sitting at 15, he thought it was round about 8 .....


----------



## CloudmanJHB (12/1/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> Scary thoughts .... even worst is some guy at work had a flip when I told him the rand was sitting at 15, he thought it was round about 8 .....



Where had he been hiding ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (12/1/16)

Regardless if we cannot import things, we are creative people, and hopefully this will spark some more local manufactures.


----------

